# Are UK CB Corns adapting to our weather?



## mooselee (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

I've posed the question in my title purely based on my own anecdotal observations over the past 20 years of keeping snakes. I have NO scientific input to offer and am a simple hobbyist at best. 

I currently own 1 cornsnake (and a Spotted Python) and have owned many corns in the past. My corn has a bog standard viv with a warm end of 30-32c and a cool end of 26c. I usually drop the temps a couple of degrees at night. He is nearly always at the cool end. Occasionally in the middle hide but very rarely in the warm end. I have digital thermostats and thermometers and measure the temps with a gun as well so I know the temps are accurate. 

During the last week of higher out door temps I have noticed that the cool end is getting to 30c so in effect he hasn't got a cool end. As a consequence he has spent a lot of time out of his hide with half his body submerged in his water bowl. Now the out door temp has dropped a bit in the last 2 days, he is back in his cool end hide currently sitting at 27c. 

Now, i could say he is a one off and doesn't like his viv too warm. But this is behaviour I have observed in the past with many of my corns preferring their cooler ends to the warm. Very rarely have I found any of them basking in their hot spot. 

So my question again, are UK CB corns adapting to our weather conditions over time?

I would be interested to know if anyone else has had similar experience with corns? 

Lee


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Perhaps it more that they just prefer cooler temps all except where digesting, or heating up for hunting?


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

I only use uva/uvb mercury bulbs with corns, no other heating. They stay on for around 12hrs a day and are always off overnight. I use large ceramic dog bowls for water and it's placed at the cool end. 

My current corn is often in the cool end hide, but hits the hot end hide when she wants. She's very active and loves to spread out in the hot end, but she also love slithering through her water bowl. 

I can't say I've seen much difference over 25yrs overall, but each snake has had it's own favourite spots.


----------



## mooselee (Oct 8, 2007)

And just to make me look a fool: Guess where he was last night? Yep, in his warm hide.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

It is kinda nice that they sometimes keep us guessing, it encourages us to be attentive, and hopefully amused 😁


----------



## mooselee (Oct 8, 2007)

And I was amused. Had a proper chuckle to myself when I walked in and saw him there.


----------



## stuartb (Jul 14, 2011)

They are not adapting - They naturally have a wide range and occur in places where the temperatures are rarely warmer than our UK homes. In my opinion, corns and other temperate colubrids can be kept at room temp from ~March to ~Oct and brumated for the remainder of the year. I think we keep our temperate colubrids too warm. As my knowledge and experience develops, I spend more time concerning myself with how to keep them cool... not hot!


----------



## spigotbush (Feb 8, 2019)

stuartb said:


> As my knowledge and experience develops, I spend more time concerning myself with how to keep them cool... not hot!


same for me. i found that my corn was much more active in the cool. the basking spot is still at 30-32c but i have loads of ventilation at the cool end so that it doesnt accumulate so much. cool end basically ambient temps most of the time. if i want it warmer i made covers for the mesh panels but they are not needed other than spring when he comes out of brumation, and that is just to ensure a steady temp increase.


----------

